# The Enigma gene



## ignorantshed (Jul 19, 2007)

Just trying to get my head around Leo genetics, everything seems pretty straight forward except the enigma gene, i know its a dominant gene and that its considered a 'random gene' but what are the tell tale characteristics that all enigma and enigma combo's share if any?


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

well its seems the enigma gene mixes up the existing genes. blobs rather than banding, when spots are the norm the enigma gene randomises the spots. The eyes look different, bit redder.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As Slurm said really, the eyes are the biggest giveaway usually. Most enigma show different patterning to the non-enigma standard pattern.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Slurm said:


> blobs rather than banding,


Blobs rather than banding is aberrant & jungle influance or hypo banding reduction not the enigma gene.A normal enigma is banded there traits are rusty color to the eyes.As a hatchling they have destintive head markings.Tail on hatchling often has very pale banding or often plain white looking spotting often developes as it mature.Most enigmas adults look distintive a rare couple question you but the eyes usually comferms things.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

ok maybe more in hatchlings, but my new 2 enigmas are blobbed rather than banded, if i was asked to tell the difference between the 2 enigmas and the 2 non enigmas i would have to say the 2 enigmas are blobbed rather than banded.

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll190/Slurm99/Picture012-4.jpg

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll190/Slurm99/Picture138.jpg

Their clutch mates were just normal banded geckos

as they grow they may well lose their blobs... but its the best tell tale sign of an enigma.


----------



## ignorantshed (Jul 19, 2007)

cheers for the info guys :2thumb:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Folks, I've seen some reference to enigmas showing spotting and having whiter tails amongst other things.

My Super Hypo is also a bit 'weird' and roams around a lot more than any of my others. She's also very pale coloured - is there a chance she may be carrying enigma ? ( 2nd pic not the best but shows the tail etc..)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Slurm said:


> ok maybe more in hatchlings, but my new 2 enigmas are blobbed rather than banded, if i was asked to tell the difference between the 2 enigmas and the 2 non enigmas i would have to say the 2 enigmas are blobbed rather than banded.
> 
> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll190/Slurm99/Picture012-4.jpg
> 
> ...


I thought you ment blobbed like this.As a lot of enigma hatch with this patterning.










Yes where normals are are solid dark band as hatchlings.Enigmas as hatchling are more of a oval shape where the spots are based.But they are still banded but its more like a faded underlay.

Like this enigma hatchling you can still see it's banded.









And a normal hatchling.


----------

